# ants



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

do any of you get garden ants in your house well that's what I think they are not such a pest but I would like to get rid of them any thoughts


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

rangitoto said:


> do any of you get garden ants in your house well that's what I think they are not such a pest but I would like to get rid of them any thoughts


Yup! It's not the safest stuff, but I killed them really quick with a syringe filled with ant poison placed in places (outside and at the door) where they congregate. 

It's been two weeks, but I just noticed they're starting to come back.


----------



## xocolate (Jan 12, 2013)

I had a problem with that many years ago up north but then I got a very old receipt from a native Viking there telling me to just place a small ball filled with sugar outside my balcony door (as a bribe) and ….yup, that did the trick. Maybe the Spanish ones prefer a glass of Reimat, but at least start with a ball of sugar and see.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

They don't like crossing a line of talcum powder


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This what I used last year


----------



## titania (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, in my home in France, I used what I had on hand, which was an acaricide spray - the stuff used to kill dust mites in homes. I sprayed everywhere they went. They never came back.


----------



## xocolate (Jan 12, 2013)

If I had been an ant in France, I would always have come back.. just the language makes me go soft, rrrrrr!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Home Defence Ant Stop! Bait Station: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors Works a treat, highly recommended.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

OOps! Not relevant


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> Home Defence Ant Stop! Bait Station: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors Works a treat, highly recommended.


Never worked for me....
Perhaps it depends on what kind of ants you have


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Ants are a problem!!!

We have tried "Nippon", "Terro" (liquid from the USA), the Eco Gel (see post 5), the "white houses" (see post 8) all to no avail. We are now on some little crystals "Cebo". The trouble is when it gets hot they go underground and find their way back into the house via the hollow walls.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

What about using sulphur (powder) around the exterior walls - at least that's what I think I see people use.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think they're like burglars - if they want to get in they'll get in somehow, no matter what you do.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> What about using sulphur (powder) around the exterior walls - at least that's what I think I see people use.


I think it's for cockroaches.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> What about using sulphur (powder) around the exterior walls - at least that's what I think I see people use.


keeps dogs away from the walls.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Ants: one of the most successful species on the planet. Can you ever get rid of them permanently?? No, never. They always come back. There is, however, a solution: as far as we know, there are no ants on either the Moon, Mars or Venus. Move there.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> Ants: one of the most successful species on the planet. Can you ever get rid of them permanently?? No, never. They always come back. There is, however, a solution: as far as we know, there are no ants on either the Moon, Mars or Venus. Move there.


But you get too many American and Russian tourist flights popping in.


----------



## Soy guiri (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi


I use a home made spray and it works, cheap and effective 

I large mug of boiling water
10 teaspoons of Borax power ( You can buy on line at ebay)
8 teaspoons of sugar
a good squirt of liquid honey

Mix together until all dissolved, let cool a while and then put in spray bottle and spray on and around ant lines, wait a day and Bobs your uncle


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Soy guiri said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I use a home made spray and it works, cheap and effective
> ...


Will try it!
Borax is readily available in Spain in ferreterias and droguerias.


----------

